# Old B/W negative



## gendarmee (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a dozen or more black & white negatives.
The studio guy said he couldn't print them because he didn't have that particular size of something.
Is it possible to scan them an process them on a computer ?


----------



## Battou (Mar 12, 2008)

It should be as long as you have proper scanning equipment. I scanned some some time back, Gimme a minuet to find the thread I posted them in.

*EDIT*
Got it
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=108706


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 12, 2008)

Hang on a second.  A lab couldn't _develop_ the film or it can't _enlarge _prints?  If they don't have the capability to develop the film, you can't do it with a computer.


----------



## terri (Mar 12, 2008)

More than likely he didn't have the right size negative carrier for that format. If you knew what size negs you have, I'm betting you could pick up the carrier cheap on ebay or some such place, and bring it back to the lab, if it's prints you're after. You could check back with him to find out. It isn't hard to dummy one that's fairly close in size, either, but it sounds like he didn't want to fool with it.

You could try it on your scanner, but you could encounter the same problem and may not get a decent result. I know my old Epson has limited negative holders and does a terrible job without a good fit.


----------

